# 10/19 Fairport long wall



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Landed 6 with many more on then off great first trip.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Is that the tall wall? How about a pic of your extended net. Lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I caught four off the rocks, seen 15 caught there in area where I was at, most I seen caught were on jig and maggot


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

What do you mean by long wall? Is that the wall that runs east/west and doesn’t touch the shore. Or are you talking where the dunes stretch out?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

the west breakwall that has the lighthouse attached to it


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Weatherhead said:


> What do you mean by long wall? Is that the wall that runs east/west and doesn’t touch the shore. Or are you talking where the dunes stretch out?


----------

